# a Few Photos from FL...



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

Went to FL a couple of weeks ago and did some Canal fishing. Thats some of the oddest freshwater fishing around. It's like fishing in a petshop. Lots of exotics. Here are a few photos from S. FL:
























This guy kept wanting me to feed him. I fed him a couple of Sucker Cats (plecos) that I caught in the throw net.








I think this guy wanted me to feed him too but he got nothing  Not supposed to feed'em:








We caught lots of fish, I can't wait to go back sometime soon.
Jason


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Nice*

Very nicepics. Thanks for sharing.

Dale


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cool. I did quite a bit of that in Cape Coral recently. Looks like you got an Oscar and a Peacock (yes that is a peacock bass, smaller cuz of the Amazon kind). Thanks for the memories.


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

Thats is some cool looking fish,love the otter to.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, glad you liked'em


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## Pete&Georgia (Jul 30, 2007)

We live in central Fl. Your pictures are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*florida*

love the otter.
my friend and I were checking my throw lines in the rice 
canal by the airport in Arcola,when a otter swam up to us.
He made a sound like you would be kissing the back of your hand.
My buddy did the same,and he[the otter] made a beeline straight to us.
he jumped out of the water,and hung around for awhile.He did not 
want the crawfish that we had.But came to the call repeatedly.
My dad said that we were drunk,yea maybe,but I will never forget it..


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Yep*



slabseeker said:


> love the otter.
> my friend and I were checking my throw lines in the rice
> canal by the airport in Arcola,when a otter swam up to us.
> He made a sound like you would be kissing the back of your hand.
> ...


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Danceswthsheep (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool fish.
The one with the stripes, and the redish orange on the chin is a Spotted Tilapia. Great eating. However, be careful. Strange regulations when it comes to this fish. You can keep all you want, but you cant have them alive. You have to kill them immediately if you intend to keep and eat.

Edit: Oops, I was wrong. I couldnt see the tail of the fish because the pic was big. I didnt see the spot on the tail. That is not a Spotted Tilapia. Its a Mayan Chiclid.... you dont have to kill those.


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

the second fish is indeed a mayan cichlid. The third is a spotted tilapia.

I got to spend time fishing those canals last summer. Lots of fun...never know what you will catch...those "panfish" are great fun on a 4 weight flyrod.


----------

